# One tube turned (picture heavy)



## 08K.80 (Nov 29, 2013)

This isn't a finished pen...yet, but I thought I would share some pictures to get opinions and to show it better.


These colors blend and change with lighting. This is the same tube in all of the pictures. Does it look like heated metal or an oil stain to you?

























































Thanks for taking the time to look at my pictures and any comments are welcome.


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like these will get eighty-sixed along with the others I attempted to cast. I guess casting just isn't for me. I've had one confirmation, or lack of, on the subject through a PM. That's fine, it's a pain with the weather and all the other variables in life. I'll finish up what resin I have left and move on to something more my speed.

Thanks for looking at my blanks.


----------



## JP61 (Nov 29, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> Looks like these will get eighty-sixed along with the others I attempted to cast. I guess casting just isn't for me. I've had one confirmation, or lack of, on the subject through a PM. That's fine, it's a pain with the weather and all the other variables in life. I'll finish up what resin I have left and move on to something more my speed.
> 
> Thanks for looking at my blanks.



Don't get discouraged, you're doing great imo! I honestly think they look awesome!


----------



## JohnU (Nov 29, 2013)

No way would I throw those out!  They are a little on the dark side but sometimes its just hard to capture all the beauty in a photo.  With the proper hardware, like some black ti or rhodium, they would be a real eye catcher.  I say, finish the pen and show it off.    Just a little thought on my experiences,  I've made blanks and pens that I wouldn't be caught dead posting and had others snag them up in person and love them.  Opinions always vary, but it doesn't have to be a negative thing, just a preference.  Don't give up !


----------



## BayouPenturner (Nov 29, 2013)

I think they look great, duplicate them if you can.  I like the color variations


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 29, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Don't get discouraged, you're doing great imo! I honestly think they look awesome!



It's hard not to get discouraged when a community that does the same craft, overlooks you. I'm not that active, but I'm not as invested as most on here.




JohnU said:


> No way would I throw those out!  They are a little on the dark side but sometimes it just hard to capture all the beauty in a photo.  With the proper hardware, like some black ti or rhodium, they would be a real eye catcher.  I say, finish the pen and show it off.    Just a little thought on my experiences,  I've made blanks and pens that I wouldn't be caught dead posting and had others snag them up in person and love them.  Opinions always vary, but it doesn't have to be a negative thing, just a preference.  Don't give up !




They are a little dark, that's the nature of the material and my photography skills suck to say the least. I did mention that they look much better in person. I can't seem to get the camera to see what my eyes see.

I don't see the point in making something that I'm unable to show how it actually looks. These are time consuming and not really worth the effort for myself.


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 29, 2013)

BayouPenturner said:


> I think they look great, duplicate them if you can.  I like the color variations



I can duplicate them, but only need a few of them for existing deals I have.
There is a rollerball going to a kind lady in CA. when I get it finished. It was because of her that made these possible.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 29, 2013)

im not sure what your getting at or what you wanted.. Why are you considering 86ing them?  The forum isnt very active right now if you were refering to a lack of comments.  What were you looking for in feedback, it looks great but are you thinking of selling these?
 I would be interested in a pair if your wanting to sell them put out an ad and let people know the price and see what kind of response you get to that.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 29, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> JP61 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get discouraged, you're doing great imo! I honestly think they look awesome!
> ...



I wouldn't get too discouraged on the slow activity here today.  I think the holiday just has everyone busy or napping from too much turkey.  lol   I would also be interested in buying some and think you might be surprised at how many others would.  They might also be a nice trade item for some pen kits or supplies or a donated gift for the upcoming birthday bash.  As for your photo skills,  your doing just fine.  Some materials are just hard to photograph.  Now if this were a photography website you might have something to worry about. lol    Keep up the good work!


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 29, 2013)

mredburn said:


> im not sure what your getting at or what you wanted.. Why are you considering 86ing them?  The forum isnt very active right now if you were refering to a lack of comments.  What were you looking for in feedback, it looks great but are you thinking of selling these?
> I would be interested in a pair if your wanting to sell them put out an ad and let people know the price and see what kind of response you get to that.



I just figured after sixty views, someone would say whether or not they like them. I can't improve without someone pointing out my flaws.
I didn't mean I was going to eighty-six this blank in particular, just the idea. If I were to sell them, I wouldn't know what to charge, because they are expensive in materials along with taking several days to make one. I would need the tubes for the kit being used also. With the responses thus far, I don't see selling them.

I will make the blanks I promised and move on. No big deal.:wink:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 29, 2013)

Its interesting to see what people are willing to pay for a blank,   sometimes upwards of a hundred dollars or more. Usually for the jr or full gent size pens. The rarer and and harder to make command more money.  Tubes are available from Exotic Blanks and both they and Roy of Classic Nibs would be willing to sell them Im sure.  Some people need to actually  see them on a pen unable to visualize them as a complete pen.   Responses to threads usually settle down to 3% of the views or less.  I have posted pens that the silence was deafing so your not alone in that.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 29, 2013)

I've had over 100+ views on things I've posted before, never thought I was being 'overlooked' or 'not vested'.......





Scott (I looked but didn't know what you wanted) B


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 29, 2013)

Personally, I really like it. I think I have an idea as to what you used to make them. I've tried something similar myself with far worse results! I would think seeing it in hand would be the best way to really appreciate the blank. This might sound weird, but for me your blank is to shiny to really be able to see it well :tongue:

I wouldn't worry about the views/comments stuff. You've got a great eye and talent. The rest is just gravy. :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 29, 2013)

Those colors are just great Kelly. Keep trying you will get it... 

I am not sure how much people will pay for the blanks but they are beautiful. I have always considered what I made unique and what make my pens different. I would not sell my custom dyed blanks for instance. I love looking at some of the fancy blanks that are made but if they are cut for a pen and tubed up and ready for hardware whos pen is it? Mine of the blanks creators? Make your very cool blanks and put your hardware to them, they will be special and they will be yours, And they will sell!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks great to me! If you can repeat it, sell a few of them!


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 29, 2013)

First time I have seen them.  I like them.  If they are afordable, I would be a buyer.


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 29, 2013)

Has anyone seen what I just seen? Look at the middle picture in the last row... there is a perfect profile of a face! It's a little creepy! The nose and mouth are very defined.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like one go those blanks that's difficult to photograph   It looks really cool though   

I'm looking forward to seeing the completed pen


----------



## jyreene (Nov 29, 2013)

I think they look good Kelly. First seen for me. I would say its kind of like an oils spill on heat treated metal. With the right kit, or magik'ed into a kitless those would be outstanding. I'd be willing to get a couple when I get back.


----------



## SSGMEADER (Nov 29, 2013)

This reminds me of a blank I've seen before but can't remember when called galaxy maybe? I think they're dark but sometimes I think that's the effect some people might look for. I think this would look good on a Rhodium kit to contrast with it.


----------



## Akula (Nov 30, 2013)

Interesting, reminds me of some of the vases with peacock feathers at pier one imports.

I would enjoy seeing a completed pen.


----------



## JCochrun (Nov 30, 2013)

I really like them.  It gives the appearance of oil in a water puddle on the street.  I think it looks great and would love to have a couple like that.

Jim


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 30, 2013)

Kelly,
That is a  really beautiful blank, and yes, I do think that it looks like oil spill or heated metal, especially copper. There is a face in the middle pic for sure.

Please don't worry about the "lack" of comment, just keep doing what you are doing.

Whatever you make there are people who will love it and those who don't, that is a fact of life. Don't be discouraged and keep going. Your blank is awesome.

Bob.


----------



## eranox (Nov 30, 2013)

I love the look of that blank.  I see an oil sheen on dark water.  That blank would look sharp with some gunmetal or black titanium hardware!


----------



## southernclay (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks good to me. More importantly did you enjoy it? If you did keep going. No idea what was PMd to you and really doesn't matter. There's always someone with something negative to say. If you enjoyed it and can repeat it maybe find someone that can take some great pics and sell some or get with one of the vendors about that. I'm very new to this, having a lot of fun and learning which is all I want out of it. Maybe I'll eventually decide to try to get a little $ back to continue the addiction but I ruined a great hobby many years ago by turning it into a business and got burned out fast. 

Enough of the ramble. Have fun, keep it up if you are having fun. BTW, does look like an oil spill/abalone to me. Would love to see it on a pen with a well lit pic.


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm thinking heated and water cooled metal.  I love them.  Don't 86 'em


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 30, 2013)

Great looking mix Kelly! Remember to cast and turn for yourself; it's not the opinion of others that counts, but what you think of what you did. It be a real waste of your time and effort to wait on the comments of others for you to feel good about what you made.


----------



## Joe S. (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised somebody actually thought of somthing negative to say about them, those are sweet blanks!


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 30, 2013)

I REALLY like them Kelly...just got home from work..I think they're beautiful and would give more input but am way better at buying blanks than making them:biggrin:


----------



## Penultimate (Nov 30, 2013)

I like them, they are beautiful. i would buy them.


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 30, 2013)

Please remember that of those 60 views, only half a dozen may have been members.  Hundreds of people who are not members, and cannot post, view these forums. Right at the moment, there are 144 non members viewing the forum.  It is a holiday weekend.  This is the first time I've been on the forum in several days.  I think they are beautiful.


----------



## Pjohnson (Dec 1, 2013)

08K.80 said:


> Has anyone seen what I just seen? Look at the middle picture in the last row... there is a perfect profile of a face! It's a little creepy! The nose and mouth are very defined.



To me - that is one of the best parts of casting. I see the face and it is creepy.
This week I cast and turned a white and gold blank - when I showed it to my wife and kids they immediately start looking for hidden pictures.

I had the #3 mysteriously appear in one blank. Don't know how or why ... it is just plain cool! Keep it going - great work.

PJ


----------



## Bobostro61 (Dec 1, 2013)

I think they look awesome.  I'd try making them myself if I knew what went in to them!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 2, 2013)

Those blanks would be beautiful on a pen.


----------



## hard hat (Dec 2, 2013)

I think they look great whether you are pleased with the outcome or not. certainly enough interested people here to see it finished. keep up the great work


----------



## 08K.80 (Dec 2, 2013)

If all goes well, I should have a completed pen sometime later tonight. I probably won't be able to get a good picture, but I will try... if I don't ruin the blank. :wink:


----------



## BeSquare (Dec 2, 2013)

I think they look great  For the last 4 days I've been in full production mode for our last 2 shows of the season and haven't been able to check online much.  Keep it up, your casting looks fine!


----------

